# MTU ändern



## mannigame (21. August 2009)

*MTU ändern*

Hallöchen ihr
Ich habe gestern mich mal im Internet umgetan und festgestellt, man kann die Internetleistung optimieren, in dem man an den MTU etc Werten etwas veräündert.
Habt ihr Erfahrung damit und bringt das wirklich etwas?! Wäre euch für Tipps dankbar!
Mannigame


----------



## K3n$! (21. August 2009)

*AW: MTU ändern*

Soweit ich weiß, kann man mit dem Tool 

TCPOptimizer

solche Sachen einstellen bzw. deine Internetgeschwindigkeit optimieren.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## fr33zZe (23. August 2009)

*AW: MTU ändern*

solche sachen bringen in den seltensten fällen was.
mit den defaults ist meistens die best mögliche einstellung bereits getroffen.


----------



## Shady (23. August 2009)

*AW: MTU ändern*

Vista stellt es, soweit ich weiß, automatisch selbst ein.
Ansonsten lasst es am besten, wenn alles funzt.
Wenn ihr z.B. auf 1500 stellt für Ethernet, dann funzen nich mehr alle Seiten im Internet, wenn hier mit PPPoE gearbeitet wird... Also lasst es, wenn ihr nur probieren wollt!


----------



## grubsnek (23. August 2009)

*AW: MTU ändern*

Der TCP Optimizer hat bei mir auch überhaupt nichts gebracht. Letztens habe ich aber mit TuneUp meine Leitung optimiert und konnte tatsächlich einen Geschwindigkeitsschub ausmachen


----------



## Shady (23. August 2009)

*AW: MTU ändern*



grubsnek schrieb:


> Der TCP Optimizer hat bei mir auch überhaupt nichts gebracht. Letztens habe ich aber mit TuneUp meine Leitung optimiert und konnte tatsächlich einen Geschwindigkeitsschub ausmachen



Wobei des aber, glaube ich, nix an der MTU ändert...?


----------



## grubsnek (23. August 2009)

*AW: MTU ändern*



Shady schrieb:


> Wobei des aber, glaube ich, nix an der MTU ändert...?



nein tut es nicht. 

Der TCP Optimizer stellt MTU auf 1500, was, sofern ich richtig gelesen habe, falsch ist. 
Seinen optimalen MTU Wert ermittelt man so:


> Die MTU einfach auf 1500 setzten ist falsch!
> 
> Den optimalen MTU Wert kann man für seine Leitung einfach feststellen.
> 
> ...




Quelle: Hilfethread: Speedprobleme beheben (Tipps + Tricks) • Inoffizielles Kabel Deutschland-Forum


----------



## Shady (23. August 2009)

*AW: MTU ändern*



grubsnek schrieb:


> nein tut es nicht.


Dacht ich's doch. 



grubsnek schrieb:


> Der TCP Optimizer stellt MTU auf 1500, was, sofern ich richtig gelesen habe, falsch ist.


Unter Umständen schon...



grubsnek schrieb:


> Seinen optimalen MTU Wert ermittelt man so:



Jop, Ping mit verminderung der Paketgröße. Beachten muss man aber die Größe von ICMP+IP Header! 
Normalerweise 1492 und gut.


----------

